# Logo 0BA7 Analoger Sollwert in Display eingeben



## fbeine (23 März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich arbeite das erste mal mit einer logo. Eigentlich klappt alles, sogar die Kommunikation zur S7-300, aber ....

Mit folgenden Problem kämpfe ich nun fast 2 Tage und habe gefühlte 100 Beispielprojekte geöffnet.

Ich möchte Sollwerte über das Logo-Display eingeben und diesen danach normiert auf Analog-Ausgänge geben, kann doch eigentlich nicht so schwer sein. 

Irgendwie habe ich gedacht, ich kann analoge Merker auf das Display bringen und mit diesem weiter arbeiten, das geht wohl mal gar nicht.
Nun habe ich eine arithmetische Anweisung angelegt und diese ins Display gebracht. Am Display selber steht nun eine "0", kann diese aber nicht verstellen wenn ich lange auf "ESC" drücke und dann versuche den blinken Cursor über die Pfeiltasten links/rechts den Wert "0" zubringen und diesen mit Pfeiltasten hoch/runter zu verstellen. Wenn ich Pfeiltasten links/rechts drücke springt der Cursor nur zwischen zwei Zeilen (zwei Sollwerte) hin und her. 

Im Bild zeige ich die meine Displayprogrammierung.

Was mach ich falsch 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## mechtech66 (23 März 2015)

Hallo fbeine,
starte mit den Cursor oder F-Tasten Zähler, die mit einem Taktgeber als Impulsgeber hoch- bzw. runterzählen. Den Zählerwert dann über DA-Wandler weiterschicken. Als Step 2 wird dann die Zeit des Betätigens der Tasten abfragt und nach gusto der Taktgeber erhöht, zum schnelleren hoch- oder runterzählen. Achso den Zählerwert oder den Ausgangswert kannst Du dann ja als Grösse im Display darstellen.
mfg
mechtech66


----------



## fbeine (23 März 2015)

Hallo mechtech66,

danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Die Lösung ist irgendwie von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge. Sie könnte sicherlich funktionieren, aber das muss doch auch einfacher gehen.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das man nicht einfach mit den Pfeiltasten auf meinen Sollwert gehen kann, um diesen Wert mit Pfeil hoch/runter zu verstellen. 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## hucki (23 März 2015)

fbeine schrieb:


> Nun habe ich eine arithmetische Anweisung angelegt und diese ins Display gebracht. Am Display selber steht nun eine "0", kann diese aber nicht verstellen wenn ich lange auf "ESC" drücke und dann versuche den blinken Cursor über die Pfeiltasten links/rechts den Wert "0" zubringen und diesen mit Pfeiltasten hoch/runter zu verstellen. Wenn ich Pfeiltasten links/rechts drücke springt der Cursor nur zwischen zwei Zeilen (zwei Sollwerte) hin und her.
> 
> Was mach ich falsch


Du darfst nicht den Ausgang (AQ verstärkt) der Arithmetischen Anweisung in Deinen Meldetext ziehen, sondern einen der Werte V1 bis V4, also einen (oder mehrere) der Eingänge. Dann kannst Du diesen Wert auch wie gewünscht verändern, vorausgesetzt dem zu ändernden Eingang ist kein Verweis zugeordnet.
Der Ausgang ergibt sich immer aus der vorgegebenen Verrechnung aller Eingänge, daher ist er selbst nicht eingebbar.


----------



## GUNSAMS (23 März 2015)

Generell kannst du über das Display nur Parameter verändern, welche das Symbol "Zettel mit Bleistift" haben. Das Symbol sagt, dass der entsprechende Parameter sowohl gelesen als geschrieben werden darf. Um einen Parameterwert dann zu verändern, musst du dir den Meldetext anzeigen lassen und die ESC-Taste länger als 2s gedrückt halten. Dann bist Du im sogenannten Parametriermodus.


----------



## fbeine (24 März 2015)

Hallo hucki, hallo GUNSAMS,

danke für eure Hilfe, das waren die entscheidenden Tipps, es läuft nun. 

Gruß
Frank


----------

